# ترنيمة انا فى انتظارك - شريط بارك بلادى - بصوت سامح عبيد



## bisho102 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

افضل ترنيمة فى شريط بارك بلادى( انا فى انتظارك)وفى الاساس هى تلحين الملحن والمرنم سامح عبيد
يا رب تعجبكو  وانتظروا صدور شريطه الجديد  قريبا
اللينك اهو
http://www.4shared.com/file/24821502/217ab4b4/ana_fe_entzark.html


----------



## bisho102 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة فى شريط بارك بلادى (انا فى انتظارك) انت  بصوت الملحن سامح عب*

اللينك اهو
http://www.4shared.com/file/24821502/217ab4b4/ana_fe_entzark.html


----------



## bisho102 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة فى شريط بارك بلادى (انا فى انتظارك) انت  بصوت الملحن سامح عب*

انا مش لاقى ردود هى مش عجباكو ولا ايه


----------



## minsandra (14 يونيو 2010)

gamila awiiiiiii


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليك على الترنيمه 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يونيو 2010)

ترنيمه رااائعه شكرا جدا جدا جداا​


----------

